# Bite suits made for Women!!



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, so I totally ripped this one out of another post, but I think we need to petition bite suit companies to make pants and jackets for the female build. How many agree?! :lol: 
I just remember putting on Mike and Patricks bite jacket and going "Umm... I need a little help snapping this thing closed..." :roll:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Demanet makes whatever you want them to make if you give them the measurements.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

It was kinda a joke, but I DID forget they did that... I'll have to check it out..


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

A little black French linen "Breakfast at Tiffany's" number with some dirty, yellowed, mud-encrusted jute vertical striping through the back...maybe accented with a slim red bitebar... would be just sassy!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree Woody except maybe an open back, low front.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie with a "k" just threw my jacket on and took a upper arm bite from my dog today after he laughed at her trying to be threatening doing civil work with multiple people coming at us, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think I have a threatening bone in my body and Marek knows it! I think he (Marek) was laughing at me. That was fun though  

Can't wait to do it again (if you all will let me)!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> I don't think I have a threatening bone in my body and Marek knows it! I think he (Marek) was laughing at me. That was fun though
> 
> Can't wait to do it again (if you all will let me)!


Of course they'll let you do it again! 
Nothing better to build a dogs confidence then taking a helper DOWN!   :wink:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

QUOTE BOB: "_Nothing better to build a dogs confidence then taking a helper DOWN! _" END QUOTE

Oh, Bob, you don't know me very well. I may not be able to act the part of a menacing attacker, but I can physically be one tough b-tch. I'm not saying I won't ever get taken down, but I'm willing to bet that I can size up pretty well compared to people of similar experience (which is next to zero). Now you've lit a competitive fire! I love a good challenge! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Be afraid dogs! Be VERY afraid!    :wink:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn...I can't fool Marek, and I can't fool you either :lol:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob, we had 2 men coming on in a threatening manner and Konnie on the outside and my dog looked at her like " i'll deal with you last" LOL. We had a lot of fun today, everybodys dogs did good and we had some laughs. I even caught Anne's dog blitz on a long bite and managed not to do a face plant  , so all in all a fun day and btw, Konnie can be very intimidating  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Most women can! Gotta love em! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, Konnie, be careful what you wish for..................Zasha & Blitz don't play favorits...they like to bite men & woMEN !!!!! They will be happy to give you some practice on Saturday !!!!! They both say: ' LETS DANCE" !!!


----------

